# Any voice teachers in Chicago?



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

not sure if this is the right subforum to put this in (feel free to move it somewhere else if desired)

I'm looking for a teacher, so I was wondering if there were any in the area looking for students  .

Anyway, a little bit about me/what I'm looking for
1) First off, if we decide to do this, I want to do it right. I am patient and more than willing to spend 6-18 months only working on vocal technique before we get to learning arias (I love practicing vocalises). 
2) I'm a 24 year old bass-baritone with a fairly large voice (don't let my appearance fool you. I may look like an adolescent tenor, but I don't sound like one :lol: ) 
3) I've had about 4 years of classical training when I was younger, but I'm quite out of practice.
4) I have no aspirations of being a professional singer, but I feel like I'm turning into too much of a critic and would enjoy getting back to actually doing it more. 
5) While it has improved as of late, my site reading is absolutely terrible. I'm happy to work on this, but at the same time, don't expect a lot from the onset.

Some goals and issues that will need work are:
1) My first priority is to _really_ learn how to breathe. If this takes a lot of time, so be it. My support is, I'm not pleased to say, absolutely dreadful at the moment. 
2) My passaggio needs some work, though I'm confident I can get it back to what it was like when I was in peak condition.
3) Building range is important (I fairly confident I can at least get back up to an A with practice), but more importantly, I want to develop _easy_ notes above the passaggio (woofing or barking high notes are just....no. they have to spin).
4) Once we've re-built the foundation, I'd like to work on getting back my trill and coloratura facility which I had several years back. naturally, we've got awhile before we get here though


----------

